# applying rhinestones onto 100% poly tricot material



## HOOSIER DADDY (Jan 8, 2008)

I have limited experience applying rhinestones but now have a dance company that would like rhinestones applied to their 100% poly tricot warmup jackets. My rhinestone supplier recommends a temp of 350 F for 15 sec. Can this material withstand this time / temp? Is there some document available showing what variety of materials can be used in a heat press?
Thanks


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have placed rhinestones on 100% polyester, 100% nylon, poly/nylon blends and have not had a problem. To ensure that I did not scorch or damage the item, I lowered my temp and used a longer dwell time. I did this on my items but if you are going to do this on a customer supplied item I would test it first.

Katrina


----------



## HOOSIER DADDY (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'm surprised, however, about dealing with nylon in the heat press. I thought it had a fairly low melting point. Others have suggested I avoid nylon (i.e. tote bags, etc.) for heat transfers so would have assumed the same for rhinestones. Thanks


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I recently did a test on a 100% nylon skull cap just to test to see how the material would react, I lowered the temp to around 250 and press for about 25 seconds on a hat press and it came out fine.

Katrina


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

it's better test it before using it


----------

